# Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?



## Haarspalter (5. November 2015)

*Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

Hallo

ich würde gerne Siedler 7 spielen, allerdings habe ich keine Grafikkarte. Ist das möglich? Hier mal mein Rechner. Leider gibt es keine Demo von dem Spiel und die Systemanforderung sagt mir als absoluten Nichtspieler nichts, weil das Spiel ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.

Grafik on board: Intel HD Graphics 4400, 350-1150MHz

Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
MSI B85M-E45 (7817-030R)
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
Cooltek C3 schwarz (JB C3 K)
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)


----------



## EX-Buzz (5. November 2015)

*AW: Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

Dein Board hat zwar nur nen IGP, aber die Anforderungen an das Spiel sind 

Grafikkarte: 256 MB, DirectX 9c ( 512 MB, DirectX 9c ) 


somit sollte das eigentlich spielebar sein. HD 4400 unterstützen ja DX 11.... und wenn sie in GTA V auf 1024x768 Min.Quality noch 28 fps schafft, dann ist Siedler auch drin.


----------



## type_o (5. November 2015)

*AW: Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

@ EX-Buzz: 
Sitzt die IGP nich in der CPU?  

Sollte trotzdem funzen!


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

Ja klar sitzt die in der CPU. Bohr doch nicht noch in der Wunde. Das ist ihm sicherlich so schon peinlich. 

@TE
Ja sollte gehen. Ich selbst hab es zwar nicht probiert, Aber ein Kumpel mit i5 meinte mal es ginge ganz gut.


----------



## Haarspalter (6. November 2015)

*AW: Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

ok, danke für eure Antworten, bei meinen ersten Post ist ein kleiner Fehler untergekommen, sorry, habe folgenden Prozesser

Intel Core i3-4330, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34330)

Also habe ich "sogar" die Intel HD Graphics 4600, 350-1150MHz

hatte mich damals für einen der beiden entscheiden müssen und den falschen Geizhalswunschzettel kopiert^^ Also müsst es ja dann noch besser gehen


----------



## EX-Buzz (10. November 2015)

*AW: Siedler 7 ohne Grafikkarte, ist das möglich?*

In der Hitze des Gefechtes zu schnell geschreiben......  Aber da die CPU auf dem Board sitzt und die IGP somit zwangsläufig auch auf dem Board zu finden ist, sollte mich etwas rehabilitieren.


----------

